# Nachlese Black Forest Ultrabike in Kirchzarten- Wie war's bei euch?



## Thunderbird (20. Juni 2004)

Wir hatten ja super Glück mit dem Wetter dieses mal, oder?  
Besser hätte es kaum sein können.  Die Orga war aus meiner Sicht wieder
perfekt und einige Nette Mitfahrer habe ich auf der Marathonstrecke auch 
kennen gelernt - sogar bei den Lizenzlern! Die sind doch sonst oft etwas
verkrampft.

50m vor mir hat es auf der Abfahrt nach Oberried einen Biker so schlimm
hingehauen, dass er erst mal 1 Stunde liegen blieb und dann mit dem 
Hubschrauber abgeflogen werden musste. Die Stelle war eigentlich nicht
so gefährlich, aber vielleicht hatte er bei hoher Geschwindigkeit einen Defekt.
Was ich nicht verstehe ist, warum die sofort von mir und anderen Bikern
benachrichtigten Typen an der nächsten Kurve (sahen mir sehr nach Sanis aus)
nicht sofort die 300m zu ihm hoch gerannt sind, sondern mir nur versichert 
haben, dass Sanitäter unterwegs seien. Na ja.

Ich hatte auf der langen Abfahrt vom Rinken einen schleichenden Platten in
meinem hinteren UST-Reifen, den ich mit Eclipse-Schleim in ca. 4 Minuten
abdichten konnte, obwohl ich mich ziemlich doof angestellt habe.  
Deshalb bin ich auch "nur" in 3:31 angekommen (Fahrzeit laut Tacho: 3:26)
Bin dann leider knapp hinter den Siegern der Ultra-Strecke reingekommen,
habe aber immerhin noch ein Autogramm von Karl Platt und Mannie Heymanns
auf meine Startnummer bekommen.   

Was ist euch so passiert?

Thb


----------



## jones (20. Juni 2004)

Hey
ich war auch dort. Bin Short-Track bei den Junioren gefahren (in meiner AK 5.; gesamt 14.   ). Super Event und klasse Wetter!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tiegerbaehr (20. Juni 2004)

Wir waren mit zahlreichen Startern überwiegend als Teams vor Ort und hatten eine gute Ausbeute: 

Herzlichen Glückwunsch an Tom, der auf der Mara-Strecke sein Team Phul 1 in 3:30 ins Ziel geführt hat. Tolle Leistung, Tom, insbesondere bei der etwas inhomogenen Gruppe  

Glückwunsch auch an unser Team Puhl 2: nur etwa 15 Minuten dahinter mit der drittschnellsten Frau überhaupt auf der Distanz: Super, Domme!!  

Uwe wünschen wir auf diesem Weg gute Besserung, warscheinlich war er es, den Du gesehen hast. Sturz bei Höchstgeschindigkeit, aber vermutlich keine Brüche.   

Die Orga war gut, das Startgeld aber nicht angemessen. EinTrikot als Zugabe statt des Gürtels wäre sicher werthaltiger.

Warum Siegerehrungen nur bis Senioren/innen 1 stattfinden, entzieht sich meinem Verständniss. Fahren die älteren mit weniger Ehrgeiz oder haben die durch einen Seniorenpass ermässigte Startgelder??  

Statt überlanger Pausen während der Siegerehrungen, hätte man die auch ehren können.


----------



## Das Phantom (20. Juni 2004)

Die Organisation war wirklich gut. Aber bei der Nudelparty war man, so hab ich mir sagen lassen (ich selbst war nicht da) etwas kleinlich. Der Nachschlag kostete nämlich 4. Reicht das Startgeld nicht mal für ausreichend Nudeln für hungrige Bikermägen?

Mit dem Geschenk kann ich auch kaum was anfangen. Ein Trikot oder ein Tshirt hätte mir besser gefallen. Man könnte fürs nächste Jahr auch bei der Anmeldung aus beispielsweise drei Sachen auswählen lassen, was das BikerHerz begehrt. Dann kann sich danach keiner beschweren und die Organisation hätte eine gewisse Planungssicherheit.

Trotz dieser beiden Kritikpunkte wars aus meiner Sicht eine gelungene Veranstaltung... ;-)


----------



## Das Phantom (20. Juni 2004)

Die Organisation war wirklich gut. Aber bei der Nudelparty war man, so hab ich mir sagen lassen (ich selbst war nicht da) etwas kleinlich. Der Nachschlag kostete nämlich 4. Reicht das Startgeld nicht mal für ausreichend Nudeln für hungrige Bikermägen?

Mit dem Geschenk kann ich auch kaum was anfangen. Ein Trikot oder ein Tshirt hätte mir besser gefallen. Man könnte fürs nächste Jahr auch bei der Anmeldung aus beispielsweise drei Sachen auswählen lassen, was das BikerHerz begehrt. Dann kann sich danach keiner beschweren und die Organisation hätte eine gewisse Planungssicherheit.

Trotz dieser beiden Kritikpunkte wars aus meiner Sicht eine gelungene Veranstaltung... ;-)


----------



## gemorje (21. Juni 2004)

hmm, ja, lief eigentlich ganz gut.
Wurde 2. der Teamwertung (bin auch im Team Puhl 1 gefahren) und 4. der Junioren-Einzelwertung.
Das Dumme war, dass es 2 Team-Startblöcke gab. So fuhr unser Team ca. die Hälfte der Strecke zusammen mit einem anderen Team an der Spitze. Danach setzten wir uns ab. Wer konnte ahnen, dass im anderen Startblock noch schnellere Teams waren? Es hieß nämlich, dass die Lizenz-Teams in Block 30 starten würden, was bei dem späteren Sieger-Team, welches in Block 31 gestartet ist, nicht der Fall war.
Schließlich haben wir wegen einer halben Minute die Teamwertung verloren....shice!

Wäre ich auf Einzelwertung gefahren, wäre mir zumindest der 2. Platz sicher gewesen. Habe an der Team-Sammelstelle relativ lang auf die anderen gewartet und konnte auch während des Rennens nicht 100% fahren, weil die Gruppe sonst noch schneller auseinander gefallen wäre.

Etwas dürftig finde ich die Preisgestaltung der Veranstalter.
Für den 2. Platz der Teamwertung gabs ein übriggebliebenes, mir viel zu großes, T-shirt vom letzten Jahr. Die ersten haben 5 Fässchen Rothaus-Bier bekommen....toll...  

Auch diese komische Bauchtasche hätten sie sich schenken können. Wann soll man denn das Ding benutzen? Ein Trikot oder ein T-Shirt in angemessener Größe hätte hier sicher mehr Sinn gemacht.

Aber soo schlecht war der Marathon dann doch nicht. Strecke war gut; wenn auch nicht gerade sehr anspruchsvoll. Die Zeitnahme war erste Sahne. Vor allem der Ergebnisdienst. Die Verpflegung war auch passabel. Sehr gut fand ich, dass sie Gels verteil haben. Leider wussten manche Helfer nicht, wie man einen Getränkebecher hält. So brauchte man manchmal mehrere Anläufe bis man einen erwischt hat.


----------



## Catsoft (21. Juni 2004)

Hallo!
Das Wetter war gut, die Orga an der Strecke auch. Nur die Warnschilder waren auf den Abfahrten bei Tempo 70 ein wenig zu klein geraten   
Die Nudelparty war zumindest für mich besser organisiert als letztes Jahr. Wenigstens mußte ich nicht erst auf die Nudeln  und dann auf die Teller waren   

Das Startgeschenk ist wohl eher was für die Inlinerfraktion.   

Für mich liefs schlechter als die Jahre vorher, aber war dieses Jahr mein erster Mara und da wird die Langstrecke richtig lang  

Gruß aus Hamburg
Robert


----------



## Riderman (21. Juni 2004)

@Thunderbird - hast du den Tuniberg Turbo eingeschaltet gehabt oder was??
3 1/2 Std. für den MArathon   


Bin den Ultra geradelt und irgendwo bei 6 1/2 Stunden angekommen. DAzwischen hat mich einer beim Aufstieg nach der Verpflegungsstelle Altglashütten in den Graben gestossen. Bei Menzenschwand hab ich meinen Tacho verloren, d.h. die ganze Halterung und den Tacho (Ciclosport - ich bring euch um  ). Vor Bernau dann noch einen fetten Platten.....

Auf jeden Fall is es ein suppi Gefühl wenn die ULTRA Strecke die Marathonstrecke trifft und man die MArathonisti noch etwas abzocken kann  Auck klasse war der Bereich Steinwasenpark, neben dem Radeln hat man noch an die Wanderer/Bergsteiger gedacht.

ORgansiation/ Streckendienst/Sani - bestens, nur dass mit dem "Hüftbeutel" is nich so gelungen.

...und nächstes JAhr wieder........


----------



## GungHo (21. Juni 2004)

das Start"geschenk" ist ziemlich überflüssig, eher was für die Inliner Leute. N Trikot wär sicher auch nicht teurer gewesen, hätte aber bei Weitem mehr praktische verwendungsmöglichkeiten geboten

Daß man keinen Nudelnachschlag bekam, empfinde ich bei dem hohen Startgeld als Sauerei, werde dem Veranstalter auch noch ne entsprechende Mail schicken .

Gut organisiert wars insgesamt (die machen das ja auch nicht zum ersten Mal), wobei ich (nicht nur ich) mich manchmal über sinnlose Absperrungen geärgert hab. 

Die Strecke war nett, aber auch ziemlich viel Waldautobahn

Dem auf dieser Abfahrt nach Oberried Verunglückten gute Besserung


----------



## Thunderbird (21. Juni 2004)

@ gemorje: das mit den "unsichtbaren Gegnern" ist halt eines der 
Hauptprobleme in Kirchzarten. Mich haben auch ca. 25 Fahrer aus den
hinteren Blöcken überholt (darunter auch euer Team). Nur ein T-Shirt
als Teampreis ist wirklich frech. Die Teams machen doch immer so schön
was her, besonders bei der Einfahrt im Stadion. 

@ Riderman: nee, war der Nutscheid-Turbo. Gegen das Schlammrennen vor 
einer Woche war der Marathon ein Kinderspiel. 

*Wie war denn die Brückenüberfahrt?! *
Muss doch geil gewesen sein, oder?

Thb


----------



## GertFroebe (21. Juni 2004)

@Riderman:
Kann sein, dass ich Dich aus dem Graben rausgezogen habe. Irgendwen habe ich jedenfalls in der Gegend die Böschung hochgezogen.

Die Veranstaltung fand ich wieder sehr gut organinisiert, die Stimmung klasse, Verpflegung top, die Strecke einfach aber sehr schön. Das Wetter war ein Glückfall. Die halbe Stunde Verlust gegenüber letztem Jahr verdanke ich Trainingsmangel, ist auch in Ordnung. Hier zu fahren macht einfach Spaß. Auffällig fand ich, dass relativ viele ihren Transponder unterwegs verloren haben. Von echtem Schaden blieb ich verschont, bloß mein nagelneuer Speed Sensor von Polar führte zur Messung etwa der doppelten Geschwindigkeit und demnach hätte ich eigentlich ziemlich deutlich gewonnen.

@Thunderbird:
Die Brücke fand ich toll. Dass man danach eine Böschung hochkriechen musste, war auch irgendwie spassig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (21. Juni 2004)

GertFroebe schrieb:
			
		

> @Thunderbird:
> Die Brücke fand ich toll. Dass man danach eine Böschung hochkriechen musste, war auch irgendwie spassig.



Die Brücke war so lala, nix besonderes. Die Treppe zur Anfahrt durfte man nicht fahren  und die Kletterpartie war für mich nur zum  :kotz: 

Naja, wenns dem Marathon hilft... Die 10 Minuten zum Vorjahr gehen wohl zur Hälfte auf diesen neuen Abschnitt, da war ich schon ganz schön platt.

Gruß
Robert


----------



## Riderman (21. Juni 2004)

Thunderbird
@ Riderman: nee schrieb:
			
		

> Wie war denn die Brückenüberfahrt?! [/B]
> Muss doch geil gewesen sein, oder?
> 
> Thb



Nutscheid Turbo  was'n das?  

Brücke - war mals was anderes, nur der Kriechgang im Anschluss war für'n A....Nächstes Jahr könnte man die Kappler Wand hoch oder im Zastler Tal zumklettern mit DemRadl auf'mRücken


----------



## GertFroebe (21. Juni 2004)

Oops ..  sorry, geht nicht. Falls jemand zufällig Interesse an der Gesamtergebnisliste Black Forest Ultra im Excel-Format hat, bitte PM


----------



## Forest (21. Juni 2004)

Ich fand Kirchzarten auch dieses Jahr wieder absolut TOP
Höhe des Startgeld's ist O.K. Bei welchem Rennen sonst gibt's an der Verpflegung original Powerbar?
Wo sonst gibt's am Vorabend eine derart üppige Portion Nudeln? Und Nachfassen gratis (war jedenfalls bei mir so  keine Ahnung wo Ihr angestanden seid)
Und die Hüft-Tasche: Ist doch voll O.K. Ma' was anderes. Was wollt Ihr denn mit den ewig vielen Trikots und T-Shirts die's sonst überall da gibt wo den Machern nix besseres einfällt.
Bisschen unglücklich war diesmal die Einteilung in die Startblocks: Bin eigentlich immer so im vorderen Drittel  so auch dieses Jahr  wurde aber in Block 32 gestellt. War dann die erste Hälfte mit Überholen beschäftigt. Hält aber nicht weiter auf weil's fast überall ziemlich breit ist.
Stimmung war auch wieder sahnig.
Strecke wie jedes Jahr klasse. Gibt zwar kaum Trails aber unglaublich schnelle Schotter-Abfahrten.
Und wie jedes Jahr Krämpfe nach den längeren Abfahrten gratis.

Bis dann

Forest


----------



## Principia (21. Juni 2004)

GertFroebe schrieb:
			
		

> Oops .. sorry, geht nicht. Falls jemand zufällig Interesse an der Gesamtergebnisliste Black Forest Ultra im Excel-Format hat, bitte PM


einfach "zippen" und anhängen....das geht 

gruzz michael


----------



## easymtbiker (21. Juni 2004)

also, mein erster start beim sagenumworbenen black forest- ich gezeltet und die ganze nacht regen, und das eine woche nach der willingen- schlammschlacht! morgens also in regenklamotten und alle schutzbleche ans rad- wie sich herausstellen sollte, umsonst! das wetter war gut, hätte vielleicht etwas wärmer sein können. 

den ersten heftigen anstieg hab ich schneller gemeistert als gedacht, dann viel mir nach ner stunde n klingeln am vr auf, ich schau runter und sehe, dass der schnellspanner am vr auf ist! erst mal panik und vollbremsung! 

dann im flottem tempo weiter, jetzt weiss ich auch, warum das forstaustobahn genannt wird, das fully war überflüssig!

die hängebrücke... naja, bin immer noch nicht ganz schwindelfrei, auf der hälfte der brücke hab ich leichte panik bekommen, nur nach vorne geschaut und schnell drüber. 50m weiter hab ich auf dem anstieg mal wieder nen heftigen krampf bekommen und konnte erst nach 5min bein massieren und gut zureden weiter fahren. fiess waren noch die beiden anstiege zum schluss, als ich dachte, dass es nur noch bergab gieng. aber auf dem letztem ansiteg hab ich nochmal volle energie bekommen und alle marathonisti überholt- zumindest 400m lang, dann hatte ich mal wieder einen platten! 6km vor dem ziel! ich hab  ja echt geflucht. 

zum schluss war ich 6:15 durch eine wunderschöne landschaft geradelt- eine super zeit für mich, doch der blick auf die ergebniss-liste war echt ernüchternd: ganz knapp unter die ersten 500 gekommen! die konkurrenz ist dort schon heftig!

die organisation / verpflegung/ stimmung war echt klasse, nur mit dem teilnehmer- präsent kann ich echt nix anfangen- lieber 10 euro weniger start- gebühr!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jones (22. Juni 2004)

Hat vielleicht jemand Bilder gemacht? 
So allgemein von der Strecke und vom Stadion?

Ich bräucht auch eins von der Siegerehrung der Junioren vom Short-Track (Mannschaftskollege wurde zweiter und sucht Bild davon)


----------



## Forest (22. Juni 2004)

jones schrieb:
			
		

> Hat vielleicht jemand Bilder gemacht?
> So allgemein von der Strecke und vom Stadion?
> 
> Ich bräucht auch eins von der Siegerehrung der Junioren vom Short-Track (Mannschaftskollege wurde zweiter und sucht Bild davon)



Ich hab' ein Bild von der Short-Track-Siegerehrung gemacht. Vielleicht ist dein Kumpel da ja drauf.
Ansonsten noch ein's vom Ziel und ein's vom Start.

Viel Spaß

Forest


----------



## limabiker (22. Juni 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab ja im Vorfeld was zum Wetter gesagt und mein Optimismus und Kachelmann haben recht behalten.  
Dann haben mir Eure Beiträge und Ratschläge in dem anderen threat viel geholfen, weil ich sie beherzigt habe.
Ich sagte ja dort, dass es meine erste Teilnahme überhaupt an einem Marathon war. Dann gleich die knapp 80 km und 2.100 hm zu nehmen war in Anbetracht meines vorgerückten Alters schon mutig.
Aber,.................es war echt super ober spitzenklasse. Einfach alles. An Kleinigkeiten mag ich nicht mäkeln, dieses typisch deutsche Verhalten ist bei so einer gigantischen Veranstaltung meiner Meinung nach nicht angebracht. Man kann es nie allen recht machen. Wer hier von Verletzung, techn. Defekten oder anderen Unbillen verschont geblieben ist, kann eigentlich nur begeistert sein. Anerkennung an alle Beteiligten.
Und wenn, wie bei mir, die Leistung auch ok war, freut man sich nur noch aufs nächste mal. Jetzt weiß ich auch, wo noch Reserven bei mir sind und wie ich nächstes Jahr fahren werde.

Gruß aus Heidelberg
limabiker


----------



## mugg (22. Juni 2004)

Hallo zusammen!!

Ich fand das rennen auch wieder klasse. Bin diese jahr das erste mal den ultra gefahren. Die strecke hatte es merh in sich als ich dachte. Klar, nicht viele singeltrails, aber die anderen abfahrten haben auch m,al spass gemacht wenn man freie fahrt hatte. Verpflegung fand ichauch gut. Brücke eigentlich nichts besonderes. Habe keine schwindelgefühle...also ist es einfach eine fahrt über bretter. Das tragen hinterher ist ja bei manch anderem marathon acuh nicht ganz unüblich(Küblis) also kannauch hier gut dazu gehören. Mit das beste fand ich aber dannauch den letzten abschnitt....an den marathonis vorbei.....und abzocken. Endlich konnte ich mal das machen was die sonst immer mit mir gemacht haben.....  

Nächstes jahr natürlich wieder.....als vorbereitung für grössere aufgaben...oder rider??

sporty

Achja...das geschenk....naja, schwamm drüber...für etwas wird es schon auch mal gut sein....


----------



## jones (22. Juni 2004)

Hallo nochmal

@ Forest
Leider ist er nicht drauf - Bild ist von Siegerehrung vom gesamten Short-Track. Aber trotzdem danke für deine Mühe!


----------



## Carsten (23. Juni 2004)

Bei mir war´s Bescheiden. Hab am Fr Abend ne Erkältung bekommen.
 Hab ne Halbe Stunde mehr gebraucht als letztes Jahr. 
6:05 h, Platz 413. Pech gehabt eben. 
Wetter war kühl aber trocken, eigentlich ideal. 
Nur mein Puls war ne Katastrophe ...

anbei noch das "echte" Höhendiagramm mit allen Anstiegen der Ultra Strecke

Platzierung 413   
Startnummer 602   
Name Schymik   
Vorname Carsten   
Ort Aalen   

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Nation D   
Team   

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Altersklasse UMS1   
Altersklassenposition 220   

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Split 1 1:38.35,8   
Split 2 56.19,5   
Split 3 2:01.01,6   
Split 4 1:13.21,1   
Split 5 16.26,4   

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Endzeit 6:05.44,4  


das nächste Jahr denn 5:30


----------



## Track003 (24. Juni 2004)

Hallo zusammen!

Bin am Sonntag mein erstes rennen gefahren und muss schon sagen, dass ich voll und ganz begeistert bin von black forest marathon und nächstes jahr sicher wieder dabei bin...  

gibt es eigentlich auch fotos von dem rennen und dem rundherum - ich hab doch einige fotographen an der strecke gesehen...?


----------



## gemorje (24. Juni 2004)

im laufe des tages sollten fotos auf www.live-sportfotos.de online gehen.
jedenfalls steht das so in der ausschreibung.
gruß, matze


----------



## d.a.n.i.e.l (24. Juni 2004)

ich erdreiste mich mal das zu korrigieren:
www.live-sportphotos.com


----------



## voldemort (24. Juni 2004)

Bin den Ultrabike Light gefahren, die Strecke ist einfach wunderschön. Und die kleinen Einlagen rund um den Park doch wirklich witzig, oder?
Eine Frage hätte ich an alle: mein Tacho zeigte am Ende nur 72 km. 7 km zu wenig. Wie war das bei Euch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fmeierde (24. Juni 2004)

Hallo,

Organisation super, Wetter gut, Stimmung genial, Nudelparty etwas gnauserig, Startgeschenk für die Katz. War zufrieden mit meiner Leistung, Prämie rausgefahren, allerdings warte ich auf die noch.
Nächstes Jahr bitte mehr Nudeln und wieder ein schönes Startgeschenk.

Frank Meier, Aalen

PS: Auch die Senioren haben keine Vergünstigung !!!!


----------



## gemorje (25. Juni 2004)

die bilder sind online.
http://www.live-sportphotos.com/cgi-bin/pictures_bestellmenu.php4

schön, aber leider nur sehr klein:





die preise sind mir ein bisschen zu happig. 
ansonsten hätt ich eins bestellt....schade


----------



## Principia (25. Juni 2004)

schönes foto 
glückwunsch zur platzierung !


----------



## UKW (25. Juni 2004)

Moin,
ich fand es wieder eine klasse Veranstaltung.
Den fiesen Unfalll am Rinken habe ich auch gesehen. Muß kurz zuvor passiert sein. Auf dem Weg dorthin hat uns ein Quad mit dem Notarzt dermaßen eingestaubt, daß ich fast erstickt wär. Die Unfallstelle sah ziemlich rotgefärbt aus, und der bewußtlose Junge auf der Bahre auch. Hoffentlich geht es ihm schon wieder besser!
Weiter unten in der schnellen Abfahrt gab es in den Kurven Wellblechrippen, dort hat es zwei oder drei weitere Teilnehmer gelegt, ging aber offenbar glimpflich ab.
Ansonsten: Petrus muß ein Biker sein! Ich kam am Tag zuvor vom Lago Maggiore zurück, da hatte es 28 Grad und mildes Klima, und dann das! Kälte, Wind und Regen - aber am Sonntag dann schönes Wetter. Glück gehabt!
UKW


----------



## UKW (25. Juni 2004)

Sorry, Doppelposting


----------



## Thunderbird (25. Juni 2004)

Die Fotos sind ja unverschämt teuer!

Thb


----------



## tiegerbaehr (28. Juni 2004)

Hat eigentlich irgend jemand sein Preisgeld schon erhalten????


----------



## jones (28. Juni 2004)

tiegerbaehr schrieb:
			
		

> Hat eigentlich irgend jemand sein Preisgeld schon erhalten????



Hallo,
also ich und mein Kumpel haben die Preisgelder auch noch nicht erhalten. Ich hab denen gerade eben ne mail geschickt, wie das jetzt abläuft.

In der Ausschreibung steht zwar, dass die das Preisgeld nur in der Halle dort ausgeben würden, aber einer vom OK hat mir gesagt, dass sie ein Problem mit den Preisgeldern hätten und sie Verbindung mit den betroffenen Fahrern aufnehmen würden.

Ich meld mich dann wenn die sich dann melden.


----------



## jones (28. Juni 2004)

Also die haben gerade Mail geschickt. 

Einfach Bankverbindung hinschicken. Die überweisen dann.

Kannst denen ja auch mal mailen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## voldemort (28. Juni 2004)

Hi,

würde mich auch mal interessieren, wie hoch die Preisgelder sind. Weiss das jemand?


----------



## gemorje (29. Juni 2004)

hab am sonntag die mail erhalten, dass ich den ultrabike-leuten meine kontonummer wg. preisgeld übermitteln soll....
jetzt bin ich mal gespannt


----------



## jones (30. Juni 2004)

Also ich hab mein Preisgeld jetzt erhalten.

20 Euro für Platz 5


----------



## gemorje (30. Juni 2004)

ich auch, 60 für platz 4


----------



## kupfermark (30. Juni 2004)

@hädbanger:

...dann hatte ich mal wieder einen platten! 6km vor dem ziel! ich hab  ja echt geflucht...

Du bist dann mit Platten weitergefahren, stimmts? Bin nämlich 3 min vor Dir ins Ziel gekommen, und hab Dich noch überholt. Hab mir dann überlegt, wer mir mehr leid tut- Du oder Deine Felge..


----------

